# Info on a Panasonic mc3500



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

My sister gave me a is what I am guessing a late 80s/ early 90s Panasonic mc3500 that she bought new. I am finding it hard to find very much info on it. Were they worth a crap? For being a free bike, I'm gonna keep it for a extra "just in case" bike. I have rode it some, so as long as it's just bike trail riding it'll be fine but I would never trust it anymore than that.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Paging Doublecentury...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Paging Doublecentury...


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Just as I thought, it must be the red-headed step child of the bike community, lol.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I like Panasonics , How much you want for it?.......TIC


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

MC3500's were available from 87-89 in the US market. They were spec'd with mostly midlevel Shimano light action SIS top mount components.


----------

